# Farbverlust bei Kois



## Exotikhans (5. Juli 2008)

Hallo Profis,
wie ist das möglich und vor allen Dingen wie kann man es vermeiden??? 
Bild 1 vor einem Jahr
Bild 2 vor 4 Monaten
Bild 3 vor 3 Tagen


----------



## AMR (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Farbverlust bei Kois*

hey

joa das kann schonmal passieren. kommt auch auf die qualität der koi an, bei eurokoi kommt das häufiger vor als bei den qualitativ hochwertigeren japankoi

sind es japanische?

joa viel kann man da nicht gegen tun. gib ihnen auf jeden fall gutes futter
aber naja er ist doch nich hässlicher geworden!


----------



## Wuzzel (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Farbverlust bei Kois*

Hallo Hans, 

das ist eben die hohe Kunst derer die Koi selektieren schon bei einem jungen Koi das zukünftige Potential zu erkennen. 
Viele Fische sehen in klein erst unscheinbar aus und entwickeln später klasse Farben und umgekehrt. 

Außerdem (so sagte mal ein Koi Händler zu mir) ist es mit Koi wie mit Menschen irgendwann ist der Zenit der Schönheit erreicht und die Koi fangen an zu altern. 

Meine Meinung dazu: Schönheit liegt allein im Auge des Betrachters. 

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf


----------



## Exotikhans (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Farbverlust bei Kois*

hallo alex,
ob der koi auf dem foto ein japanischer ist kann ich nicht sagen. war ein geschenk. aber wie kann ich erkennen ob es einer ist?  gutes futter denke ich bekommen sie.


----------



## Exotikhans (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Farbverlust bei Kois*

hallo wolf
ich bin nicht traurig über die entwicklung des kois und dem farbverlust. habe nur nach einer erklärung gesucht.  danke für deine schnelle antwort und liebe grüße vom niederhein vom hans.


----------



## Buratino (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Farbverlust bei Kois*

Hallo Hans,

es spielen viele Faktoren eine Rolle.  

1. Erb- u. Farbfestigkeit der Elterntiere
2. sehr kleine Fische werden meistens bei den ersten Selektionen
   der Züchter, wegen ihres Potentials ausgesondern und gelangen dann
   als sogenannter "Mix" für wenig Geld nach Deutschland ( ca. 1,50€ Händler)
3. deine Wasserbedingungen- hartes bzw. weiches Wasser
4. Futterzusammensetzung- z.B. Spirulina, Beta Karotin, Vitamine....
5. das Wohlfühlverhalten- Teichgröße, Besatz, Futtermenge usw.

Hoffe das ich dir ein paar Denkanstöße geben konnte!!!


Gruß Andreas


----------



## Exotikhans (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Farbverlust bei Kois*

danke andreas für deine antwort. es ist also nichts ungewöhnliches, das ein koi seine farbe verändert.
liebe grüße hans


----------



## Buratino (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Farbverlust bei Kois*

Hallo Hans,

ganz sicher nicht, habe auch schon Einige in meinem Teich schwimmen.
Mein erster Kohaku ist heute ein sehr schöner weißer Fisch, kein bischen
Rot mehr zu finden.   Aber so ist halt das Leben. Wenn du auf einer sicheren Seite sein willst mußt du Tiere, die zwei, drei Jahre alt sind, kaufen. Die haben dann in Japan ein bzw. zwei Jahre in den Außenteichen verbracht.
Allerdings gehen dann Spitzentiere erst bei ca. 300€ los, aber das ist auch keine Garantie. Viel schöner ist der Überraschungseffekt bei den Kleinen!!??

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Redlisch (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Farbverlust bei Kois*

Hallo,

mein Tancho hat leider auch seinen roten Punkt verloren. er ist jetzt schneeweis. Dies schien wohl auch 2 von 10 Goldfischen zu gefallen, erst waren sie weis/orange gefleckt, nun sind sie auch schon fast weis.

Ich wusste gar nicht das Goldfische auch die Farbe verlieren können ...

Axel


----------



## foja (22. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Farbverlust bei Kois*


Hallo hier mal ein Bild von meinem Koi. 4,5 Jahre schwamm er so wie auf dem Bild im Teich. Innerhalb von ca. 1,5 Monaten ist alles Blau verschwunden, jetzt ist er nur noch Weiss und das rote ist geblieben.


----------

